
Cryptolocker infects cop PC: Massachusetts plod fork out Bitcoin ransom - rubikscube
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/21/police_pay_cryptolocker_crooks_to_get_their_computers_back/
======
astrodust
So I guess backups are apparently too hard?

